# I need your opinion regarding this image and translation, if you please.



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

This is the face of a coin from about 400 BC.   There are Paleo-Hebrew letters to the left and right of the face of
the seated figure.   I have included those characters below the figure, to show W-H-Y  or  Y-H-W as we would write the Hebrew, which is usually reversed from English, which is a recognized and much used shorter form of YHWH, or Yahweh.  

I also included the Paleo-Hebrew letter for dalet, or "D",  making it YHD, if that is your interpretation of the
letters.
Looking at the image and the letters, do you believe that it reads  YHW  or YHD?
Sukenik (1934) read the three letters on the coin not as yhw, but as yhd, i.e. "Yehud" or "Judah"  

Gosta W. Ahlstrom. The History of Ancient Palestine. Minneapolis. Fortress Press. 1993) notes the controversy over the inscription being read yhw vs. yhd:

    "The above-mentioned coin with a bearded deity sitting on a winged wheel that bears the inscription yhd (earlier read yhw, which could refer to Yahweh) is unique in that it depicts a deity (see figure 8). If the reading yhd is correct, the inscription (in lapidary Aramaic) names a province rather than a deity, which is rare..

The yhd reading appears to be accepted now: "E. L. Sukenik's reading of yhd has been widely accepted: see his 'Paralipomena Palaestinensia', Journal of the Palestine Oriental Society. Volume 14 (1934), pp. 178-84.
S. A. Cook objected to it asking why there would be a picture of a bearded man on a winged wheel without a corresponding name ('Ahlstrom cites: 'The Jahu Coin'. in the journal Zeitschrift für die alttestementliche Wissenschaft. Volume 56 [1938]. pp. 268-71)     

So that's the controversy.   To me it reads YWH, pretty clearly, based upon the characters.  But the powers that be, because they do not wish to admit to an image of Yahweh having been published, stick to the YHD..  To me it makes sense to show Yahweh on a flaming chariot, much like it is written in Ezekiel or Daniel.

​
Your vote, opinion or comments would be most welcome.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-03 18:36:16Reaction Score: 6


I found  a bigger image and here it is. Beyond the first crop what follows is probably of little use in your determination of what you are seeking but my god that is one weird artifact.


I cropped the words out.

Not convinced those marks are actually letters.
The coin itself is extremely weird.
Is he sporting shades?


These look like wings not flames?


Is this Socrates or at least the image we gett sold?


But surely this is the weirdest part.


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-02-03 18:44:26Reaction Score: 3


Is it a guy in a wheelchair?


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-02-03 18:44:38Reaction Score: 2


do we know where this thing was found? its hard to get a bead on these out of context artifacts ,I think that's one reason we have such a hard time putting pieces together. the face at the bottom is interesting why would that be there?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-03 18:52:57Reaction Score: 0




Feralimal said:


> Is it a guy in a wheelchair?


It's supposed to be his winged chariot.


jd755 said:


> I found  a bigger image and here it is. Beyond the first crop what follows is probably of little use in your determination of what you are seeking but my god that is one weird artifact.
> View attachment 40031
> 
> I cropped the words out.
> ...


What is that? The one you labelled weirdest.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Cl4ssyMFDate: 2020-02-03 18:55:26Reaction Score: 0




Feralimal said:


> Is it a guy in a wheelchair?


maybe a rendition of a chariot


----------



## feralimal (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FeralimalDate: 2020-02-03 18:59:53Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> It's supposed to be his winged chariot.


Call it what you like.  One man's wheelchair is another man's "winged chariot".  

(I'll shut up now - I've nothing useful to contribute.)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-03 19:01:07Reaction Score: 3




HollyHoly said:


> do we know where this thing was found? its hard to get a bead on these out of context artifacts ,I think that's one reason we have such a hard time putting pieces together. the face at the bottom is interesting why would that be there?


Here's a short pdf which covers some facts about the coin and a shedload of guessing. The Coin of the "God on the Winged Wheel"
I won't spoil it but wann guess when it was discovered?


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-02-03 19:06:20Reaction Score: 3





First character
 (I, Y, J)
or even Pheonician
 - Yod (Y)

Second character
Unsure could be H, E as you say.  Also could be Mosaic Hebrew for I, Y, J. Or Phoenician
 - but no third dash
 - 
or Phoenician
 - Caph (K)

Last character =
 (V, O, U)
The Nail - W
or
 - Caph (K)
-Mem (M) or Nun (N)
 - Beth (B)
or Phoenician
-Mem (M) or Nun (N)
- Caph (K)
 - Shin (Sh)

So in Paleo Hebrew -   (I, Y, J)    (H,E, I, Y, J)     (V,O,U, K, M, N, B, W)

Or in Phoenician- (Y - Yod) (K - Caph) (M, N, K, Sh - Mem, Nun, Caph, Shin)


Whoever came up with the D interpretation was smoking that good good though.

He also has a pretty sweet flying unicycle.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-03 19:07:57Reaction Score: 2




HollyHoly said:


> do we know where this thing was found? its hard to get a bead on these out of context artifacts ,I think that's one reason we have such a hard time putting pieces together. the face at the bottom is interesting why would that be there?


The traditional line is this:
Phoenician drachm, 4th century BC, on exhibit in the British Museum.
 A coin from Gaza in Southern Philista, fourth century BC, the period of the Jewish subjection to the last of the Persian kings, has the only known representation of this Hebrew deity.
But, already we can see that this is not the truth, since there is an image called
Yahweh and his Asherah, from even earlier, located in the south Arabian peninsula,
that has undisputedly been acknowledged as representing Yahweh (by Jewish 
Archaeologists as well).


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-03 19:13:34Reaction Score: 0




Jim Duyer said:


> It's supposed to be his winged chariot.
> 
> What is that? The one you labelled weirdest.


It's a head poking out of his torso performing what may be fellatio on the bearded man or not.

I scaled it up to twice original size here.

Why would the bearded man be one armed and what is the significance of the upright bird?


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-03 19:15:18Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> Here's a short pdf which covers some facts about the coin and a shedload of guessing. https://scholars.huji.ac.il/sites/d...r_the_coin_of_the_god_on_the_winged_wheel.pdf
> I won't spoil it but wann guess when it was discovered?


From what I read, it seems to say 1812?   I might be having a bad-brain day, but is
that year significant for some reason?


jd755 said:


> It's a head poking out of his torso performing what may be fellatio on the bearded man or not.
> 
> I scaled it up to twice original size here.
> View attachment 40042
> Why would the bearded man be one armed and what is the significance of the upright bird?


Good catch.    The upright bird is, I believe, a mention of the Eagle of Enlil, who was later
equated with Baal and then Yahweh.    One-armed doesn't strike me at first, unless it refers
to when Baal was defeated by the underworld god, and perhaps lost body parts. But not
to worry, he comes back in the Baal Cycle later, unharmed. Then he steals El's wife, Asherah,
and moves to Israel territory, where we find an image of Yahweh and his Asherah on
stone there.  Almost a soap opera, but a serious one indeed, when we consider how the
text has been used over the centuries.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-03 19:19:38Reaction Score: 3




Jim Duyer said:


> From what I read, it seems to say 1812?   I might be having a bad-brain day, but is
> that year significant for some reason?


Only that it falls in line with many other artifact discoveries. A helluva lot seem to surface in the late 1700;s and through the 1800's. It's just a pattern I'm noticing after coming to this site last January.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-03 19:21:05Reaction Score: 0




jd755 said:


> Only that it falls in line with many other artifact discoveries. A helluva lot seem to surface in the late 1700;s and through the 1800's. It's just a pattern I'm noticing after coming to this site last January.


Thanks.  Yes, many patterns become visible with inspection.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-03 19:25:21Reaction Score: 2


So flipped it about 180 degrees and two things jump out. 
Bearded man may be wearing a mask.
The bird has the upright stance of a game cock.
And that could be Darwin's head. As i said one weird artifact.


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-03 19:50:38Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> So flipped it about 180 degrees and two things jump out.
> Bearded man may be wearing a mask.
> The bird has the upright stance of a game cock.
> View attachment 40045And that could be Darwin's head. As i said one weird artifact.
> View attachment 40046


New thread topic idea:  Was Darwin God?


Jim Duyer said:


> New thread topic idea:  Was Darwin God?


Strange that you found another copy of the image, with the bearded figure more clear, and the 
last character more closely resembling a D instead of a Waw.  Especially since the British Museum
says it has the only copy of the coin in existence.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-03 19:57:04Reaction Score: 1




Jim Duyer said:


> New thread topic idea:  Was Darwin God?
> 
> Strange that you found another copy of the image, with the bearded figure more clear, and the
> last character more closely resembling a D instead of a Waw.  Especially since the British Museum
> says it has the only copy of the coin in existence.


It's in this page. YahwehWheelCoin

If that bird is an eagle then I'm Lord Lucan!


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-02-03 20:31:56Reaction Score: 3




both sides....gotta go to work ..TTYL


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-04 01:19:16Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> It's in this page. YahwehWheelCoin
> 
> If that bird is an eagle then I'm Lord Lucan!


Yes, it resembles a hawk I believe.   From the larger images on the site you shared it seems
that his right arm is buried in his crotch.   That explains the other weirdness, but not why
he felt the need to reassure himself of his package.


----------



## Mabzynn (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MabzynnDate: 2020-02-04 01:27:37Reaction Score: 3


I think his other hand is on his knee (you can see fingers).  His hand that is holding the bird... it's the same side the clutch is on so it's probably signifying flight (just speculation).  The thing around his junk looks like a roller coaster lock in strap to me.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-02-04 01:49:29Reaction Score: 1


It could be Noah (bird, covering himself) and Ham(peeking again : ). Ham/Cham was father of his Phoenician sons.
ha! Just thought, if the above is right it may be a Hebrew put down of Phoenicians.

could it be Yada? It fits my theory, and would be the sort of thing a Phoenician might say. (I know nothing of Hebrew)


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2020-02-04 09:30:10Reaction Score: 1


Yes saw the boney hand on knee last night when fiddling in gimp but to tired to post.
Here's a crop of the photo of the coin hollyholy posted showing torso knee and bird. That burd looks to have a crows beak or chickens beak not a hawk or eagles.
The right 'arm' could be gidden in folds of cloth but it has no shoulder nor any definition with the robe but of course that could be wear from its assumed use and centuries hidden aat somewhere.
I cannot recall but which hindu god has bulging round eyes like this bloke does?
I feel that all the speculation by experts around rhis coin is guesswork frpm experts looking after 'their field'.


----------



## Felix Noille (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FelixnoilleDate: 2020-02-04 13:09:02Reaction Score: 0


I'll go along with the 'Y', but then I'm seeing 'K' and finally 'N',
...YKN?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Cl4ssyMFDate: 2020-02-04 16:40:08Reaction Score: 1




jd755 said:


> So flipped it about 180 degrees and two things jump out.
> Bearded man may be wearing a mask.
> The bird has the upright stance of a game cock.
> View attachment 40045And that could be Darwin's head. As i said one weird artifact.


Looks like Thanos to me lol

maybe not a face on his stomach and he just has shredded abs


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Red BirdDate: 2020-02-04 16:50:16Reaction Score: 1


Actually my first thought was Ezekiels wheels, as it seems obvious by the angel wings/wheels.  The time period is right, too. He also used birds in his prophecies. The guy looking on could represent the Israelites, or Nebuchadnezzar (doesn’t have the distinctive beard however) hearing his prophecy.
Phoenicia under Babylonian rule - Wikipedia


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-02-04 18:19:59Reaction Score: 2


I cant really tell what connections are being drawn in this image,seems like whatever culture references that would have made it relevant have been lost down through the centuries. the art work on this coin seems wonky to start with ,I sometimes look at images on old coins and think well thats just a wacked together lost wax looking thing not the fine precise engraving were used to seeing on coins.  thats why we see buggy eyes and cant tell what bird it was if you already knew the story you know coin is just to bring it to mind and link coin owner to whatever this is trying to convey,whatever those letters are its  very primitive coin almost on the level of cave art


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-02-04 23:35:37Reaction Score: 1


It is the alien god of the Jews. Sitting in his flying core he sends an owl-shaped drone to teach Charles Darwin the theory of evolution.

Jokes aside seems to be a coin from the time when the real Jews were in Babylon and assimilated their iconography, but taking into account that human history is all "messed up" so who can really know what period and what it really means.
Ah, Darwin's profile must be just pareidolia due to wear and tear.


----------



## Worsaae (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: WorsaaeDate: 2020-02-05 02:09:51Reaction Score: 5


My initial reaction was that this depicted a union of Thor and Odin

When I look at the inscriptions, I get these three runes:
Eihwaz - Wikipedia
Ansuz (rune) - Wikipedia
Kaunan - Wikipedia

"yew" "god" "torch"


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2020-02-05 16:24:59Reaction Score: 3




jd755 said:


> So flipped it about 180 degrees and two things jump out.
> Bearded man may be wearing a mask.
> The bird has the upright stance of a game cock.
> View attachment 40045And that could be Darwin's head. As i said one weird artifact.
> View attachment 40046


I finally figured out the bearded man - I think the one seated in the chariot is Yahweh
and the bearded man represents the Ancient of Days, from Daniel 7, and 
it is actually (according to my translator)  Utu or Shamash, the sun god.
Here's his image:


Worsaae said:


> My initial reaction was that this depicted a union of Thor and Odin
> 
> When I look at the inscriptions, I get these three runes:
> Eihwaz - Wikipedia
> ...


Interesting.  I never thought about the Norse connection.  I have a completely different definition for those runes, and indeed for all of the runes of Odin, but the shapes are very similar.  I believe that culture and civilization went from Scandinavia down and east into the Levant, and never the other way around, and my evidence is just as strong if not stronger than the Out of Africa idiots.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: FlyChaosDate: 2020-05-18 04:54:44Reaction Score: 0


Darwin/Socrates = helmet on stand ?  this  on this  or this     (neck armour )  ?                                
 Yahweh = Jove ( Jupiter / Zeus / Hadad / Baal ) Manetho (irac)  - 2nd temple Jerusalem "very fine temple to Jove "
Hadad - Wikipedia Jove Is Yahweh


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShemTovDate: 2020-05-18 10:55:58Reaction Score: 0


one idea i have read is that its yima sitting on his first vara surrounded by his second vara chatting up ahura mazda with karsift in his hand. karsift brought religion to the vara. the wing on the wheel [vara] represents xwarənah- another bird representing the glory yima possessed [pure thought] that made its building possible.


they are still working on that idea.

peace


----------



## Bonnie (Feb 19, 2022)

Jim Duyer said:


> jd755 said:
> 
> 
> > So flipped it about 180 degrees and two things jump out.
> ...


I took a picture from a library book in about 2016. It was a picture of a seated mermaid on a slab. The writing next to it was speaking about the other page and they said it was a coin of Jehovah on an air chariot. Here  is the quote, its not complete because I was after the picture of the mermaid, not the writing but here it is.  
•coin, which dates from the
•4th century BC, shows
•Jehovah seated on a wind
•chariot that resembles the
•chariot of Triptolemus or
•
•Greek vase opposite. 'Was
•God an astronaut?' asked
•Erich Von Daniken in the
•sub-title to his book Chariots
•of the gods?
•
•Left: the Babylonians told
•special beings who taught
•Man practical and artistic
•skills. These creatures we
•depicted with fish-tails,
•the goddess on this bronze
•monument.
Thats why I am here, I followed it until I found this forum.


----------

